

Testflight Envy early access - felipesabino
http://blog.testflightapp.com/post/37787453396/green-with-envy
What are other good android alternatives similar to what testflight is to ios today?
======
felipesabino
Are there any other good android alternatives to what Testflight (or Hockeyapp
or whatever) is to iOS today?

